# Whites prefer tits, blacks prefer ass?



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm a white dude, and I prefer tits. It seems most other white dudes I know prefer tits as well, while black dudes love girls asses. 
Are whites generally more attracted to the front, while blacks more attracted to the back? If so, why are white dudes like me more attracted to breasts, while blacks prefer ass.
I'm curious, let me know.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope. I'm white and I love ass. Average size and small asses too. Not big asses portrayed in media. I like ass and tits, average or smaller.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

It seems that way, doesn't it? I've always associated it with a more "primal" attraction. Supposedly, black women are larger on average, and this is even excluding obesity. You hardly ever see black men chasing Asian women, and a lot of the white women they do end up with seem to be on the larger side.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

WamphyriThrall said:


> It seems that way, doesn't it? I've always associated it with a more "primal" attraction. Supposedly, black women are larger on average, and this is even excluding obesity. You hardly ever see black men chasing Asian women, and a lot of the white women they do end up with seem to be on the larger side.


True. In fact, it seems vice versa for white men, most white dudes prefer women on the smaller side, while blacks tend to prefer women on the larger side. Since you brought up asian women, I've actually found out white male and asian female relationships are actually consistently becoming the most common form of interracial dating & marriage in the United States. 
I'm a white guy dating a hispanic girl, but even she is more on the smaller side.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

SlyCooper97 said:


> True. In fact, it seems vice versa for white men, most white dudes prefer women on the smaller side, while blacks tend to prefer women on the larger side. Since you brought up asian women, I've actually found out white male and asian female relationships are actually consistently becoming the most common form of interracial dating & marriage in the United States.
> I'm a white guy dating a hispanic girl, but even she is more on the smaller side.


Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of extremes, whether it be morbidly obese or Hollywood anorexic. Curvy, athletic, and slim are my go-tos. White men probably love ass, too, but not to the extremes that you hear in some rap songs, for example. 

The Asian female-White male pairing is more complex than just physical attractiveness, but it definitely plays a part. Asian men aren't considered "feminine" in their respective countries, but in the US, when compared to others, that can skew perceptions.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

White men prefer ass, black men prefer ass, hispanic men prefer ass.... Ass is all the rage these days. It's actually hard to find a tit guy of any race nowadays.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

Amelia said:


> White men prefer ass, black men prefer ass, hispanic men prefer ass.... Ass is all the rage these days. It's actually hard to find a tit guy of any race nowadays.


Ass has become the rage. I totally agree with you. It depends on the guy for the size they find desirable, but it is harder to find a true boob guy. Especially a smaller boob guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

@Drunk Parrot Thoughts? I'd pick you as a balls man though, probably.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> @Drunk Parrot Thoughts? I'd pick you as a balls man though, probably.


Yes I love thick juicy balls, myself.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yes I love thick juicy balls, myself.


Can your parrot beak fit the entire sack in?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

SlyCooper97 said:


> Can your parrot beak fit the entire sack in?


I chomp it up into bite-sized portions.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I chomp it up into bite-sized portions.


Damn, I'd hate to be that guy....


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

That said, @SlyCooper97 I think the average black man prefers thickness over firmness. Still, this is correlation without causation. I know plenty of black and white people who prefer one, the other, or both. I, personally, would be fine with smaller tits with a slender frame. IDK, until I complete my Fembot 3000 generator, I'm not going to focus too much on it. Someone like @katemess is pretty damn cute to me.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

@SlyCooper97 Thank you for sticking that image in my mind for the rest of my life.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Major Tom said:


> @SlyCooper97 Thank you for sticking that image in my mind for the rest of my life.


What image? The one about the parrot and nuts, or the one relating to the main topic of this thread?


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> That said, @SlyCooper97 I think the average black man prefers thickness over firmness. Still, this is correlation without causation. I know plenty of black and white people who prefer one, the other, or both. I, personally, would be fine with smaller tits with a slender frame. IDK, until I complete my Fembot 3000 generator, I'm not going to focus too much on it. Someone like @katemess is pretty damn cute to me.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

#triggered


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

SlyCooper97 said:


> What image? The one about the parrot and nuts, or the one relating to the main topic of this thread?


The parrot. Sucking the balls.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm white and I like ass.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Sadly everyone likes ass now. Every S male I know likes ass over breast. The Ns I know are a little more split but most of them are asexual or extremely demisexual so I don't have much to go off of.

I myself am a boob guy, a small boob guy. I just don't care much for fat and large boobs and large asses are usually a bit on the fat side of things so ill stick with happy perky small boobs.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think most guys I know like ass more than I do...some girls too. I notice tits, legs (thighs) and face before I notice ass. At least in a sexual way.. like it's not something that draws my attention. 

This is how blind I am to girls' asses.. on the 4th of July I was with my family and we walked past a few people, my mom was like "what's with that girl's butt? It's too big for the rest of her body" (she was probably a teenager, 17-18 or so, or maybe like 20). I said, "oh the one with the crazy design on her pants? I didn't notice" "you noticed her pants and not her butt?!" :laughing:

That said, I guess asses are indirectly a turn on because they take my imagination elsewhere. :tongue:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

I think everyone prefers ass. Overall I like a nice ass. I like women with an athletic/thick build and chubby. I don't mind a little stomach.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm white and I just love that booty. Tits are a bit meh.

Edit: even though I love both.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

White_Flag said:


>


lol the most unsexy lyrics to a sexy video ever.

Better than "Anaconda" or "Dance (A$$) though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

TheProtagonist said:


> I think everyone prefers ass. Overall I like a nice ass. I like women with an athletic/thick build and chubby. I don't mind a little stomach.


Speak for yourself. Honestly, I don't understand this obsession with ass. I actually don't understand the obsession with tits either but then again, I don't feel sexual attraction to bodies that don't belong to the person I love shrug. 

If I have to pick a body part I do find attractive in the pretty sense, then slender hands. Slender hands are really beautiful.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Entropic said:


> Speak for yourself. Honestly, I don't understand this obsession with ass. I actually don't understand the obsession with tits either but then again, I don't feel sexual attraction to bodies that don't belong to the person I love shrug.
> 
> If I have to pick a body part I do find attractive in the pretty sense, then slender hands. Slender hands are really beautiful.


...... Interesting.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I like both so.
lmao this song.




Since I saw some music video posts.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Amelia said:


> White men prefer ass, black men prefer ass, hispanic men prefer ass.... Ass is all the rage these days. It's actually hard to find a tit guy of any race nowadays.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

SlyCooper97 said:


> I'm a white dude, and I prefer tits. It seems most other white dudes I know prefer tits as well, while black dudes love girls asses.
> Are whites generally more attracted to the front, while blacks more attracted to the back? If so, why are white dudes like me more attracted to breasts, while blacks prefer ass.
> I'm curious, let me know.


It does seems that way, when you consider generalities and trends, usually white men grow up among white women with barely any ass... compared to growing up among black women, amazing bodies!!! you can try and count with your fingers, you will run out of fingers.

I don't remember if it was Chris Rock or Martin Lawrence who did a nice stand up comedy talking about this, it's all true. I've been to places and countries where you find a lot of black descendants and sure, their bodies are quite different, I actually like that because you look up and there is something nice there, then you look down and whoa! there is something nice there too.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Black and I like both tits and ass. I like big butts and I cannot lie. 

Lol just had to post the video.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Seems like it, from my experience. I've never been asked out (in person) by a white guy. Whereas, I've been asked by black guys for my number. I have more in the trunk than on top. 

I notice black/mixed race guys look in that area (on me) and white guys seem uninterested, because of smaller breasts. It does make me laugh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

changos said:


> It does seems that way, when you consider generalities and trends, usually white men grow up among white women with barely any ass... compared to growing up among black women, amazing bodies!!! you can try and count with your fingers, you will run out of fingers.
> 
> I don't remember if it was Chris Rock or Martin Lawrence who did a nice stand up comedy talking about this, it's all true. I've been to places and countries where you find a lot of black descendants and sure, their bodies are quite different, I actually like that because you look up and there is something nice there, then you look down and whoa! there is something nice there too.


That's totally untrue and a complete generalisation, that you have implied white women don't have asses or hips. Come on now.


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

rascist


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Spastic D. Muscipula said:


> Ass has become the rage. I totally agree with you. It depends on the guy for the size they find desirable, but it is harder to find a true boob guy. Especially a smaller boob guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the first sentiment, but I'd have to say that most men prefer small boobs, especially in today's world. Most ass men are all for small tits and a nice ass. Nobody likes bigger boobs anymore, unless they're fake. I think everyone finally realized that big boobs aren't all that nice without a bra on. (Lol, bad news for me.)
But hey, if you have small perky boobs, the ball is definitely in your court! Embrace 'em!


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> That's totally untrue and a complete generalisation, that you have implied white women don't have asses or hips. Come on now.


You mean like this?










I mean, obviously skinny and fat exist in every race and culture, but there are small differences, too. I think the idea of "ass" varies from man to man. There was a girl I had a crush on in high school, and remember some black boy saying she's got "no ass", which struck me as strange. She seemed average in every way. 

Plastic surgery is pretty ridiculous in Latin America. Models and actresses will get all sorts of implants. I wonder if it has anything to do with them being more... binary/traditional. If a woman believes her main priorities in life are looking pretty and attracting a man...


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Both are equally appealing, just not too large


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

Noctis said:


> Both are equally appealing, just not too large


Snap.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Tits are old news if you know what I mean
All the guys love my fudge machine
Look me in the eye
Get your face in, don't be shy
You say you don't like asses
Cause I fart and break your glasses


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Macrosapien said:


> hips and butt, that are bigger, at lest in art, were always connected to fertility... perhaps there is some connection there...? Historically, black men, in the mass, has always liked women who are thicker, where the curves are truly pronounced. Black women tend to have that shape more often.


Yeah, I can't think of too many Asian or white guys preferring something like this:










Although, some ancient arts from Europe make me wonder...


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Yeah, I can't think of too many Asian or white guys preferring something like this:


Her ass looks photoshopped and gross, but she does have a nice smooth back...


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I have to agree with @INTonyP I'll take a nice butt any day.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Although, some ancient arts from Europe make me wonder...


http://websites.rcc.edu/herrera/fil...ion-in-Upper-Paleolithic-Female-Figurines.pdf
(Warning: NSF*W* if you *w*ork for the pope. Not the current one either. One of not cool ones. You know the ones you secretly suspect hate gays and women because they are too emotionally unhealthy to deal with their own sexuality? One of those ones. It's that mild).


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I am white and I prefer boobs over ass, and I prefer larger boobs over smaller ones. My wife does not fit what would be my favorite sexual type, but I still get turned on by her any way. I've never had any success with women that fit my ideal body type.


----------



## Thoroku (Jul 12, 2016)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Yeah, I can't think of too many Asian or white guys preferring something like this:


Well, I can't link the image you posted because I don't have enough posts, but I'll at least admit that I'm a white guy and I like what I see. Whether I prefer that or not though, I don't really know.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

lifeisanillusion said:


> I am white and I prefer boobs over ass, and I prefer larger boobs over smaller ones. My wife does not fit what would be my favorite sexual type, but I still get turned on by her any way. I've never had any success with women that fit my ideal body type.


Just curious, why would you wife someone that isn't ideal? I could understand dating to get experince or something but I couldn't imagine compromising on such a big deal as a spouse.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Of the caucasian variety here, I am an equal opportunity T'n'A guy. It's all good. A nice rack is a nice rack and a delicious ass is a delicious ass.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

While I've never dated a black man, some have found me attractive as a thin, white woman while some white men have dismissed me as a beanpole. 
A surprising amount of men like tallish, thin women though, as much as we hear about a preference for "meat on the bones". I think it is the tiny waist and longer limbs. I have a bit of booty too, so if I bother to wear fitted clothes (I often opt for flowy, boho tops, which my mom rags on me about), then I can achieve a curvy shape. I really think it is the overall body shape that tends to catch the eye, but I don't expect to attract boob men anytime soon. 



Sensational said:


> Eh I have more ass then tit (well and nice stems too) and I usually get the I like tits alot. Sometimes I think guys who are insecure inadvertently slide in something that opposes what the person is they are with subtly (not even always conciously) because they like to keep the person not being too sure about themselves in some cases.
> 
> I was talking to some girlfriends who ranged in appearance and we all vary in assets and sizes and what appeals we have and the common denominator we came to find was not that such and such men were into a certain type but that they vocalized an opposing type to the woman they were seeing or dating or married to. (not saying all men do this I have had men claim I am there type when they pursue me but more often then not they claim an opposing type whether be it bbw, or real lean lean thin which both oppose my medium size athletic build). So interestingly after discussing this with other women men seem to often play some opposing game to who they are pursuing actually has in asset.


This is sad....

I am quite slender, thin by many standards, and one ex acted like I was thick (mainly my thighs). I realize my tallish frame, small-waist and fuller butt/thighs was a different body type from the Mexicans he usually dated (their body type is generally: short, slender limbs and hips, and apple torsos, aka carry weight in breasts and belly). But the need to comment on it was his insecurity over being average height and skinny. He would say he normally preferred "petite" women, and I was only an inch shorter than him, so it seemed like he was emphasizing I was not his type. I really don't understand the point in telling your partner that they are not your ideal. He certainly wasn't mine, and far from it, but I felt no need to voice that.

I have sort of vowed to not date anyone who usually goes for a different type. I once dated a white guy with part Colombian heritage and he was very much into tallish brunettes who are slender with small breasts but with some booty and an hourglass or pear shape (I have no doubt his heritage lead to this preference). Everyone was like "oh you're just his type". That does feel a LOT better. Plus, he was very secure with himself, despite being shorter than me. The contrast in these two exes taught me something....

In either case, I had enough boobage. I complain about being small, but no man has seemed to care. 

----

As a side, here is a creepy question.
*Guys, how similar is your mom's body type to your ideal?*
For instance, if you like bustier women, does your mom happen to be that way too?

With almost every guy I've dated, I have noticed their ideal tends to be a body _similar_ to the mother's, although not to say the ideal LOOKS like their mother. It is very general....the part Colombian I dated had a short blond, white mom, but she definitely had small boobs and a booty. The Mexican I dated generally preferred petite versions of his average sized mother (the slender limbs with apple torso).


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

BIGJake111 said:


> Just curious, why would you wife someone that isn't ideal? I could understand dating to get experince or something but I couldn't imagine compromising on such a big deal as a spouse.


I don't consider body type to be a huge consideration in a relationship. I like big boobs, but I am not going to not date someone because they don't have big boobs. I love my wife for who she is as a whole person and I think that is way more important than her having big boobs.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I keep reading this as "White perfect tits, black perfect ass", thinking this must be the sexiest multi-racial Frankensteins monster ever made.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I thought a lot of men liked them and that shape but whatever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not the hips per se, it's the curvy "hourglass" figure a lot of men like. So yeah, hips are a part of it, but it's not always like wide hips = hourglass. That depends on a person's frame, weight, etc.



WamphyriThrall said:


> Didn't you ever see that article on "ideal body type around the world"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Argentina, Ukraine, Mexico, Philippines best (and a few others). Colombia/Romania/Spain are too bulky, and Italy and China are too thin/petite, for me personally. The US one looks photoshopped/plastic surgery/pornstar look. (yeah they're all manipulations - I mean it just looks unnatural). I'm kinda surprised though, I thought America liked the skinny model look rather than Italy. :shocked:
(White guy from U.S.)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> It's not the hips per se, it's the curvy "hourglass" figure a lot of men like. So yeah, hips are a part of it, but it's not always like wide hips = hourglass. That depends on a person's frame, weight, etc.
> 
> .)


So pear shape doesn't count? Hips are still hips. Men are too specific. Women's bodies hardly ever fit into those "shapes".

The model for USA is skinny...How are ones you've named bulky? I'd refer to ripped or buff as bulky. They are a bit meatier, whereas ones you've named all are skinny and toned with big tits and hips. The obvious ideal but not realistic or common. Did you mean to imply "fat"? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

BIGJake111 said:


> Just curious, why would you wife someone that isn't ideal? I could understand dating to get experince or something but I couldn't imagine compromising on such a big deal as a spouse.


Because looks are secondary when marrying someone you love? Just a thought..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> So pear shape doesn't count? Hips are still hips. Men are too specific. Women's bodies hardly ever fit into those "shapes".
> 
> The model for USA is skinny...How are ones you've named bulky? I'd refer to ripped or buff as bulky. They are a bit meatier, whereas ones you've named all are skinny and toned with big tits and hips. The obvious ideal but not realistic or common. Did you mean to imply "fat"?
> 
> ...


Pear shape counts, yeah. It just means larger hips than bust. Pears are curvy shaped. :tongue:

The USA one isn't skinny compared to Italy or China, which look borderline malnourished. One of the articles I found with this pic even said they were given borderline underweight BMIs. The USA one, probably more than any of the others, has an exagerrated hourglass (enlarged boobs & hips) which looks kinda fake.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Pear shape counts, yeah. It just means larger hips than bust. Pears are curvy shaped. :tongue:
> 
> The USA one isn't skinny compared to Italy or China, which look borderline malnourished. One of the articles I found with this pic even said they were given borderline underweight BMIs. The USA one, probably more than any of the others, has an exagerrated hourglass (enlarged boobs & hips) which looks kinda fake.


Look at the size of her thighs, she is skinny. Not a bad thing, she looks great. Big or small, thighs are great but she's skinny in my opinion. That's what I'd call particularly skinny anyway but goes to show its subjective. Anyway all women's bodies are great.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

lifeisanillusion said:


> I don't consider body type to be a huge consideration in a relationship. I like big boobs, but I am not going to not date someone because they don't have big boobs. I love my wife for who she is as a whole person and I think that is way more important than her having big boobs.


Oh yeah if it's just over boob size that's understandable. I assume it would be more like the wrong height and weight. Still attractive but just not what you wanted. I could compromise on a feature or two like that for an all around ideal for me person.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Because looks are secondary when marrying someone you love? Just a thought..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nothing is secondary when making a long term never ending commitment. There are too many fish in the sea that have a good personality AND look the way you want to pretend that looks shouldn't matter especially in the case of marriage. 

If you lease a car for two year, yeah it may not matter how good it looks, it just needs to be reliable.

If you had to buy a single car for life, idk about you but I'd get something timeless, European, reliable, valuable (not in a monetary way), beautiful, well engineered, and true to my philosophy of what a good car is. All this would translate into an intelligent girl, an ambitious girl, an emotionally stable girl, a girl that fits my body type, a girl that's good in bed, a girl that can be my best friend.

Marriage is big fucking deal lol, looks don't come first but I'm putting nothing second rate.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Look at the size of her thighs, she is skinny. Not a bad thing, she looks great. Big or small, thighs are great but she's skinny in my opinion. That's what I'd call particularly skinny anyway but goes to show its subjective. Anyway all women's bodies are great.


Every woman in the photo looks odd because of the abnormally small same belly button on all of them. Making it hard for any of them to seem skinny or large or anything else lol. That's how I realized they wernt all real women because no group of that many women all have the exact same belly button shape.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

BIGJake111 said:


> Every woman in the photo looks odd because of the abnormally small same belly button on all of them. Making it hard for any of them to seem skinny or large or anything else lol. That's how I realized they wernt all real women because no group of that many women all have the exact same belly button shape.


Lol the bellybuttons, that's what you noticed? They all just have this CGI look to me, and the heads look like paper cutouts. I had to suspend my disbelief and imagine they were real. Some of them look even faker because they are oddly proportioned.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

BIGJake111 said:


> Nothing is secondary when making a long term never ending commitment. There are too many fish in the sea that have a good personality AND look the way you want to pretend that looks shouldn't matter especially in the case of marriage.
> 
> If you lease a car for two year, yeah it may not matter how good it looks, it just needs to be reliable.
> 
> ...


Nobody is perfect. Nobody will ever fit a mould of the ideal person for you. Kind of why marriage is bs. A person is very different to a car. Why do men equate women to cars...lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Nobody is perfect. Nobody will ever fit a mould of the ideal person for you. Kind of why marriage is bs. A person is very different to a car. *Why do men equate women to cars*...lol.


cuz they like to trade em in every few years for a newer model?

just guessing...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> So pear shape doesn't count? Hips are still hips. Men are too specific. Women's bodies hardly ever fit into those "shapes".
> 
> The model for USA is skinny...How are ones you've named bulky? I'd refer to ripped or buff as bulky. They are a bit meatier, whereas ones you've named all are skinny and toned with big tits and hips. The obvious ideal but not realistic or common. Did you mean to imply "fat"?
> 
> ...





ninjahitsawall said:


> Pear shape counts, yeah. It just means larger hips than bust. Pears are curvy shaped. :tongue:
> 
> The USA one isn't skinny compared to Italy or China, which look borderline malnourished. One of the articles I found with this pic even said they were given borderline underweight BMIs. The USA one, probably more than any of the others, has an exagerrated hourglass (enlarged boobs & hips) which looks kinda fake.





Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Look at the size of her thighs, she is skinny. Not a bad thing, she looks great. Big or small, thighs are great but she's skinny in my opinion. That's what I'd call particularly skinny anyway but goes to show its subjective. Anyway all women's bodies are great.


 *Sorry, ladies! You might think you're an hourglass but you're probably a rectangle: Straight up and down shape now most common body type in Britain*



*Only 10% of the nation can correctly identify their own body shape* 
*The most common body shape is the ‘rectangle’ (63%)* 
*A woman’s body is likely to evolve into this shape as she matures* 
*A quarter don’t believe their figure fits in with any proscribed body shapes
* 
 By Bianca London for MailOnline and Daily Mail Reporter 
Published: 09:57 EST, 3 January 2014 | Updated: 19:45 EST, 3 January 2014 
 232
View comments
 

You might think you have the figure of Marilyn Monroe but according to research the truth is likely to be far more prosaic.
A study found nine in ten women didn’t know their body shape – with many mistakenly believing they have a wasp waist and hourglass curves. 

In fact, the majority have a straight up and down figure, known rather unflatteringly, as ‘the rectangle’.






















The rectangle: Kim Catrall and Nicole Kidman are proud owners of the straight up and down body shape, which is possessed by 63 per cent of British women


Rectangles – who include Kim Cattrall and Nicole Kidman – have bust, hips and shoulders of the same width. They also have no waist to speak of. 
Some 240 women had body scans to obtain their measurements and proportions. These were then used to identify their body type. Options included hourglass, rectangle, pear and triangle – a woman with a big belly and hips.
The scans revealed 63 per cent of the women to be rectangular, with waists getting bigger and their curves becoming less defined with age. 

Just 38 per cent of 18- to 35-year-olds had the rectangular proportions but 80 per cent of those aged 56-plus met the criteria. Similarly, 30 per cent of young women had an hourglass shape, but the figure fell to 4 per cent in older women.

The results, said shopping website isme.com, were even more telling when women were asked to pick their own shape. Whether they're an hourglass, rectangle, triangle (a leaner version of a pear), bottom hourglass, inverted triangle or top hourglass - only one in ten women can identify their own body shape. 

On top of this, a quarter don’t believe their figure fits in with any of these traditional body shapes.
A common frustration for women when buying clothes to fit their shape was spending money on adjusting a garment to get a more appropriate fit, according to nearly half (42 per cent) of those questioned. 





















Deluded: The hourglass figure, possessed by voluptuous Scarlett Johansson and Kelly Brook, is the body shape that most women think they have

On the back of this, 63 per cent of those surveyed also stated they would like more help and advice from retailers when shopping to fit their size and shape.
The report goes on to reveal that women are out of touch with their true shape because of the body’s tendency to change and shift with age. 
A spokesperson for Manchester Metropolitan University, who carried out the survey with isme.com, said: 'The research so far has shown that a woman’s body size, shape and posture can change - sometimes substantially - as a result of the ageing process. 

'The study confirmed this, and also highlighted that shape change occurs not only into terms of posture and body shape but also in terms of circumferential measurement differences between the front and back of the body in the waist region.'




















They're just like us: Cameron Diaz and Gwyneth Paltrow also have the rectangle body shape. The study found that only 10 per cent of women can identify their shape

Carol Vorderman, ambassador for isme.com, added: 'It's no surprise that women's body shapes change so dramatically as they get older, with motherhood and a slowing metabolism taking its toll.
'My body shape has changed a lot over the years but the key is understanding what styles your body suits and then finding clothes that fit properly, which is why I love the new Check My Size feature from isme.com. 

'Size is just a number and varies from retailer to retailer, it's important that shape is the main consideration when choosing items for your wardrobe.'






















Varying shapes: 8 per cent of British women possess a pear shape like Kim Kardashian and seven per cent a spoon (a top-heavy hourglass) like Jessica Alba






















Triangle: Renee Zellweger, like 6 per cent of women, has an inverted triangle shape, while 3 per cent have the triangle shape like Rihanna




*BRITAIN'S BODY SHAPES*

Rectangle – 63 per cent
*Hourglass – 13 per cent*
Bottom Hourglass (Pear) – 8 per cent
*Top Hourglass (Spoon) – 7 per cent*
Inverted Triangle – 6 per cent
*Triangle – 3 per cent*​

 Read more: Sorry, ladies! You might think you're an hourglass but you're probably a rectangle: Straight up and down shape now most common body type in Britain | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

curiously, almost all models are rectangular, not hourglass...what sets them apart from most women is their height


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> *Sorry, ladies! You might think you're an hourglass but you're probably a rectangle: Straight up and down shape now most common body type in Britain*
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I think that's also called the banana shape. It's funny, a lot of these "rectangle" celebs are generally considered attractive. But rectangle almost sounds insulting.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I think that's also called the banana shape. But rectangle almost sounds insulting.


they also use "triangle" and "inverted triangle"...not sure if they sound any better...never heard of "banana" but it would fit in with "pear"



> It's funny, a lot of these "rectangle" celebs are generally considered attractive.


not cuz of their figures but cuz of their faces


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> *Sorry, ladies! You might think you're an hourglass but you're probably a rectangle: Straight up and down shape now most common body type in Britain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...I like how you scientifically break everything down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

BIGJake111 said:


> Every woman in the photo looks odd because of the abnormally small same belly button on all of them. Making it hard for any of them to seem skinny or large or anything else lol. That's how I realized they wernt all real women because no group of that many women all have the exact same belly button shape.


I thought something was odd with the picture - now that you mentioned it I can't stop staring at the belly buttons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> lol...I like how you scientifically break everything down


straight up

:tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> they also use "triangle" and "inverted triangle"...not sure if they sound any better...never heard of "banana" but it would fit in with "pear"
> 
> 
> 
> not cuz of their figures but cuz of their faces


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ptHZXVZS6qY/TxI3sZczDMI/AAAAAAAAAIM/uJFRCzQ8LYA/s1600/fdg.bmp

Or in Kim Catrall's case because of typecasting?

There are so many body types it seems almost meaningless. They should keep it stupid simple like for men. I think there are like 3 - rectangle, V and round (basically ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph). lol.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Nobody is perfect. Nobody will ever fit a mould of the ideal person for you. Kind of why marriage is bs. A person is very different to a car. Why do men equate women to cars...lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd argue at least one girl in each county within a few years of yourself fits a guys ideal. It's not like these supermodels arnt real they're just rare. Not that that's the face shape I want anyways. But to think not a single human in the whole giant world that fits you perfectly within small small deviations is really pessimistic.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ptHZXVZS6qY/TxI3sZczDMI/AAAAAAAAAIM/uJFRCzQ8LYA/s1600/fdg.bmp
> 
> Or in Kim Catrall's case because of typecasting?
> 
> There are so many body types it seems almost meaningless. They should keep it stupid simple like for men. I think there are like 3 - rectangle, V and round (basically ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph). lol.


is it just a coincidence that the hourglass stands out (for not being a fruit)?


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Lmao this is the funniest thread I came across. 

I am black, so seeing this I can see how it's true. The ass is so generalized in black media so much that the booty has reached demi-god status lmao. Generally here is how I look at it. I usually stop caring or noticing a woman's body when I get to know them, but if I had to choose, it depends. 

If a woman has no tits but an ass, that's fine by me. If she has boobs but no ass, its also fine by me. But if she has none of those but her if face is really pretty, that's a overall bonus because I won't get called out for looking inappropriately at her because all I am doing is looking at her face the entire time (Now before I get slammed for this, I AM joking and this is not how I look at women. This is just to poke fun at what some guys think and a guy's world.)


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ptHZXVZS6qY/TxI3sZczDMI/AAAAAAAAAIM/uJFRCzQ8LYA/s1600/fdg.bmp
> 
> Or in Kim Catrall's case because of typecasting?
> 
> There are so many body types it seems almost meaningless. They should keep it stupid simple like for men. I think there are like 3 - rectangle, V and round (basically ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph). lol.














in this scheme, most models and actresses are "carrots" (the shoulders in the diagram here is exaggerated)


----------



## deadassINTPgirl (Oct 25, 2018)

BIGJake111 said:


> Sadly everyone likes ass now. Every S male I know likes ass over breast. The Ns I know are a little more split but most of them are asexual or extremely demisexual so I don't have much to go off of.
> 
> I myself am a boob guy, a small boob guy. I just don't care much for fat and large boobs and large asses are usually a bit on the fat side of things so ill stick with happy perky small boobs.



Lol I'm happy to hear this because I'm medium ass small tits girl :|... But ass and tits aside yall prefer slim waist right?


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Every guy I been with enjoys both, I never experienced any difference other than blacks preferred anal intercourse more than white or brown men.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not this white.

For me it's always been legs, lips, eyes, and accents; but it ass over tits every time, literally and figuratively.

Each little curve drives me crazy and each woman is so different on each curve. It's maddening in a good way.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I find it both disturbing and fascinating that what we experience as extremely primordial - what we pay attention too sexually - might actually be subject to social trends. I love small curves and - like most men my age - the legs/ass/hips trifecta, and my teenhood was just in the transition between the belly button era and the ass era. Would we fixate more on the breasts if we grew up in the 80s when the focus was more on breasts and frontal cleavage, and would that experience feel just as primordial and instinctive? To what extent does it depend on fashion and where our eyes divert when our sexuality just starts developing, and how adaptable is it after?


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

i'm a white female and definitely prefer booty...argh! You should have understood that.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Am neither white nor black. Tits all the way.

Not too big not too small as long as it fits into my palm.

Ass is secondary. Bonus. 

_Sent sans PC_


----------

